# Annoying Caboodle book quiz thing



## belboid (Nov 18, 2014)

Identify a books title from a small picture.  I've got 12/20 so far, tho more will follow, I'm sure.







http://caboodle.nationalbooktokens.com/hiddenbooks/default.aspx?competition=8


----------



## wiskey (Nov 18, 2014)

I enjoyed last years one of these but a few clues were really hard


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 18, 2014)

Gone Girl
Empire of the Sun
Georges Marvelllous Medicine
Brick Lane
The Colour Purple
War Horse
We're Going On A Bear Hunt


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> We're Going On A Bear Hunt


of course!  Had gotten the others


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 18, 2014)

wind up bird chronicle

the white tiger


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2014)

bloody hell, just got the door in a mirror one, how very irritating


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

I got them all and encouraged as many staff at my school to enter so the lids would get a better chance at receiving free books. So don't any of you dare enter!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

belboid said:


> bloody hell, just got the door in a mirror one, how very irritating


I thought that was a bit of a cheat, that one. That was the last one I got.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 18, 2014)

It's not Dorian Grey is it?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 18, 2014)

Everything is Illuminated


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 18, 2014)

everything is illuminated.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Everything is Illuminated



Fuck you, Fez!  Fuck you!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2014)

George's Marvellous Medicine...? 

e2a: oh, that's been done 

Ok - The Fault Is In Our Stars? I know that's a movie...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2014)

These Broken stars?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> It's not Dorian Grey is it?


Yup


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> These Broken stars?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


>



Don't laugh at me!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry, is it a book?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2014)

If it weren't for the fact that the three stars are the ones that a_ren't_ broken...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry, is it a book?



I think so yes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> If it weren't for the fact that the three stars are the ones that a_ren't_ broken...



Well I did notice that but still...I should be commended for my effort at least!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I think so yes


They are all well-known books/classics


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> They are all well-known books/classics



Oh well....good job I never said, Dead Famous or Starstruck then  I like cryptic clues!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

Well you know the answer now. If you need any clues, lemme know. I'll try to be cryptic.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Well I did notice that but still...I should be commended for my effort at least!


Should you? Should you really?! You actually _noticed_ there weren't three broken stars, yet the answer you gave us was Three Broken Stars. You basically said what you explicitly didn't see.

If there was any effort made it seems like it was to wilfully give the wrong answer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

Is Starstruck a famous book? I ain't heard of it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Should you? Should you really?! You actually _noticed_ there weren't three broken stars, yet the answer you gave us was Three Broken Stars. You basically said what you explicitly didn't see.
> 
> If there was any effort made it seems like it was to wilfully give the wrong answer.


Baby fish mouth?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Should you? Should you really?! You actually _noticed_ there weren't three broken stars, yet the answer you gave us was Three Broken Stars. You basically said what you explicitly didn't see.
> 
> If there was any effort made it seems like it was to wilfully give the wrong answer.



I think you need to calm down mate actually. ...and yes, my effort was valuable, couldn't really give a fuck if you don't think so TBH.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Baby fish mouth?


You're close, but it's not right.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

Just noticed the OP says that the pictures are small, but you can make them big.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I think you need to calm down mate actually. ...and yes, my effort was valuable, couldn't really give a fuck if you don't think so TBH.


Sorry, that was a very tongue in cheek post  Should probably have sprinkled a couple of smilies in there somewhere, but it would have ruined the carefully constructed deadpan delivery.

*ahem*


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 18, 2014)

The Fault in Our Stars.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is Starstruck a famous book? I ain't heard of it!



I have no idea tbh...it came up on a search.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 18, 2014)

Breakfast at Tiffanys


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Breakfast at Tiffanys


I had to get help with that one. Had to make it big to see it was an egg and had no idea Tiffany's was a jewel shop


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Breakfast at Tiffanys


Dammit! 

"Engaged dessert?"


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 18, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> The Fault in Our Stars.



I wouldn't call Lord Camomile a star, though it was an easily confused post.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I had to get help with that one. Had to make it big to see it was an egg and had no idea Tiffany's was a jewel shop



Remember the film?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> Remember the film?


Don't think I've ever seen it all. I just remember Mickey Rooney as the Japanese neigbour and Moon Rover.
River. I'd go back and correct it but.rover works better.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 18, 2014)

Well that's one thing we got.


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I had to get help with that one. Had to make it big to see it was an egg and had no idea Tiffany's was a jewel shop


I was thinking it was a marshmallow for ages!

Weathervane candelabra and Heaven/Hell roadsign/scoreboard are still leaving me confused


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

Re: chandelier - it's the direction of the weathervane and the function of the candleabra that are key here and the book is the first of a kids' trilogy that a lot of adults read.
Re: scoreboard. Who didn't win? What's another word for it? Author went blind.

Sorry that wasn't very cryptic, was it?


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2014)

I'd even wondered if my eyesight was going, and it was somehow the Golden Compass!

Never heard of God is Blind


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2014)

belboid said:


> I'd even wondered if my eyesight was going, and it was somehow the Golden Compass!
> 
> Never heard of God is Blind


Yeah I tried that too.

It's not the Bible!,


----------



## Linda Innes (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh, the little island and the mirror door are driving me mad.  Any clues, please?


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2014)

_Little _Island is _very _close.

Is it a mirror, or is it some other kind of frame?


----------



## Linda Innes (Nov 19, 2014)

Cheers. I will think on that. I tried Tiny Island - LOL.


----------



## Linda Innes (Nov 19, 2014)

Whoop! Thank you! Now I can relax.


----------



## NBLondon (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks to all you folks I'm only stuck on 2 - the ice-cream scoop and the backwards clock.

The windmill is a literal clue as long as you know what the pink blob is - 19th century classic.
The tiger is very literal - Booker Prize Winner from an Indian author.
Sunrise over skyscraper - what's the name of the building? - semi-autobiography of British writer.


----------



## Hulot (Nov 19, 2014)

Scoop and Time's Arrow?


----------



## scifisam (Nov 19, 2014)

Got them all except the king of fools for infinity one. Just enlarged it and it also has four Cs. Not helping.

Several of them I've never heard of as books and just guessed like I was playing Catchphrase.


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2014)

Not quite the king of fools, but not far off.  Who was a kings fool?


I guess this is one of the few things that crops up when you google for 'caboodle quiz answers' judging from the new members posting on here!


----------



## scifisam (Nov 19, 2014)

A king's fool was a jester, but that's not helping either.


----------



## NBLondon (Nov 19, 2014)

scifisam said:


> A king's fool was a jester, but that's not helping either.


Not the person - what he provides...


Thank you *Hulot*!


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2014)

scifisam said:


> A king's fool was a jester, but that's not helping either.


mmm, you've almost got the two key words!  Big (literally and figuratively) book from 1996


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2014)

It's a quote from Hamlet's big soliloquy


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a quote from Hamlet's big soliloquy


it's not from the big soliloquy, its from the one that begins with the most misquoted line in Shakespeare (probably)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2014)

belboid said:


> it's not from the big soliloquy, its from the one that begins with the most misquoted line in Shakespeare (probably)


Oops. Is it the graveyard scene? I haven't read it since A level.


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Oops. Is it the graveyard scene? I haven't read it since A level.


That's the beggar


----------



## scifisam (Nov 19, 2014)

Ah, got it at last. Another book I've never heard of.


----------

